# Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln



## Katfisch (10. März 2017)

Hallo Angelfreunde, 

ich wollte mir meine Vorfächer zum Brandungsangeln 
selber bauen.
Nun suche ich eine Flurocarbonschnur z.B. 0,70 mit
passenden Klemmhülsen und Zange dazu.
Die Mundschnüre wollte ich in 0,40 wählen.
Kann mir jemand da weiter helfen.
Für eure Antworten bedanke ich mich im Voraus.


Katfisch#:


----------



## banzinator (10. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*

In den nächsten Angelladen gehen, Verkäufer ansprechen, Artikel kaufen und Vorfächer knüpfen.


----------



## boot (10. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*



Katfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde,
> 
> ich wollte mir meine Vorfächer zum Brandungsangeln
> selber bauen.
> ...



Warum möchtest du Fluro,,, benutzen? Ich benutze normale mono in der Stärke 0,40 bis 0,50 und das hält.


----------



## Kneuer (11. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*

Hi, 

Ich verwende aktuell von Broxxline die Anticurl. Die ist zwar keine Fluorocarbonschnur, aber die Leine ist top.


----------



## Tino (11. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*

Hallo 
FC ist zu nehmen ist rausgeschmissenes Geld. Die Schnur soll nur eines machen- den Wurf aushalten!!!!!!!!!

Wenn du Klemmhülsten verwenden willst ,musst du mindestens ne 70 er Schnur nehmen. 
Ich nutze auch Klemmhülsten bei ner 70 er und mir ist noch nichts auseinander geflogen.
Klemmhülsen holst du dir aus dem Baumarkt. 
Viiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeel günstiger als die Packungen aus dem Angelladen.

Die Klemmhülsenzange sollte mindestens 2 Druckpunkte haben,dann kann die Klemmhülse nicht verrutschen.

Jetzt kauf den Plunder und knüpfe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :q


----------



## Tino (11. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*

Richtig!!!


----------



## Fuldaangler (11. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*

Ich nehm ne 0,60er, is ne Mischung aus Fluoro und Hardmono, hält Top, oder kauf die Brandungsvorfächer auf Spule. Da sind immer 10 Stück drauf und laufen z.B. von 0,25 auf 0,57 zu, da ist der Knoten kleiner und läuft besser durch die Ringe.


----------



## Tino (11. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*

Du meinst die Tapertips. 
Haben aber mit dem Vorfach nichts zu tun.


----------



## Fuldaangler (11. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*

Stimmt, sorry. 
Hab ich wohl nicht richtig gelesen.


----------



## Klaus S. (17. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*

Katfisch, mit den Schnüren liegst du genau richtig 
Die FC ist steifer und steht dann besser von der Vorfachschnur ab.
Die Fische sind nicht so empfindlich was die Durchmesser angeht.
Ich nutze auch 0,70er und 0,40er. Amnesia kannst als Mundschnüre vergessen da sie, sobald mal was dran hing, überdehnen und dann die Vorfächer nicht mehr stimmig sind.

Die Schnüre kannst du online bestellen und die Klemmhülsen ebenso. Aderendhülsen aus Baumarkt sind nicht geeignet da viel zu dünnwandig. Ich persönlich nutze die Klemmhülsen nur noch zum fixieren der Mundschnüre (dazu gehen allerdings auch die Aderendhülsen).

Viel Spaß beim basteln...


----------



## Tino (18. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*

Amnesia ist sehr wohl als Mundschnur geeignet.

Wenn Sie verdrallt oder nen Knick hat, einfach zwischen Daumen Nagel und Zeigefinger glatt ziehen.

GENAU DAS ist nämlich der Vorteil von Amnesia!!!!!!!!!

In meinen, über 10 Jahren in denen ich die Amnesia nutze, hatte sich die Amnesia nie über dehnt und die Länge blieb immer stimmig, was das einhängen im.Clip betrifft.


----------



## Tino (19. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*

Alles andere ist einfach Blödsinn.

Das ist, als wenn jemand sagt, Feuer ist nicht heiß.

Genau DAFÜR ist Amnesia, weil sie sich wieder glätten lässt.

Man weiß ja nicht, was sich die Leute als Amnesia andrehen lassen. 

:q


----------



## basslawine (21. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*

Hallo,
allerdings ist es hilfreich die Amnesia vor Ablängen der Mundschnüre vorzudehnen, dann passt dass auch später mit den Einhängern etc.
Direkt von der Spule verbastelt ohne vordehnen resultiert in dem vom Klaus angemerkten Verhalten, anschließend sind die Mundschnüre a bisserl länger.
Ich benutze ebenfalls ausschließlich Amnesia für meine Vorfächer, FC habe ich bisher noch nicht probiert, ich fand die Knotenfestigkeit unter aller Sau, aber besser Abstehen als Amnesia wird sie wohl (theoretisch).

Gruß


----------



## Franky (21. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*

Ich bin auch kein Freund von Amnesia. Wenn es gedehnt wird, vergisst es schlichtweg die alten "Daten" und bleibt (nahezu unverändert) in der gestreckten Länge. Jedoch wird dabei der Durchmesser extrem verringert, was sich auf Abriebfestigkeit und Tragkraft auswirkt - m. E. n. wesentlich tragischer als irgendwelche nicht mehr passenden Längen für Clips und Konsorten...
Ich rede jetzt nicht von irgendwelchen "Balzer Derivaten", sondern vom "Original" in 25 und 30 lbs. Mit einer recht dehnungsarmen 35er bis 45er Mono für "Mundschnüre" bin ich immer besser bedient gewesen!


----------



## Tino (22. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*

Wie gesagt,ich kenn all die ''Probleme'' nicht,dass sie auf einmal ,ohne sie vorzudehnen,nicht mehr passen soll.

Ich verbaue sie so von der Spule und ich kenne nicht einen Nachteil.

Ob Cascade,Pennel,Nachläufer oder Liftsystem,noch nie ein Problem damit gehabt.

Ich baue alle Vorfächer mit Clips zum einhängen.

Egal,vielleicht hab ich ja seit 15 Jahren ne andere Amnesia.


----------



## angler1996 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*

och, wenn ich nunmal nur der Urlaubsgast an der Küste bin-
 kann ich Tino nur zustimmen.
 Ich verwende seit Jahren Amnesia und das funktioniert durch aller Vorfächer durch gut. Das hat selbst echten Bigdorsch gehalten, da ist der Haken gebrochen- die Amnesia war noch völlig ok.
 Das Abstehen der Arme ist m.E. doch ein Thema für sich, entweder entfalten sie sich bei etwas Strömung oder da stimmt was im Aufbau nicht oder passen nicht zu den Verhältnissen.
 Gruß A.


----------



## basslawine (22. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*



Tino schrieb:


> Egal,vielleicht hab ich ja seit 15 Jahren ne andere Amnesia.



Sieht so aus!
Somit hast du beschlossen, dass Amnesia sich nicht signifikant dehnt, und AUS!

Wenn nur alles so einfach wäre!


----------



## Ra.T (22. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*

Hallo zusammen,
also die Amnesia als Mundschnur kann ich nur max. 1 Woche verwenden, dann ist die hin und muss getauscht werden. Ich verstehe nicht, wie jemand mit der gleichen Schnur 15 Jahre lang fischen kann.

Aber trotzdem nehme ich sie gern und andere Schnüre halten bei mir auch nicht länger.
Bei farbigen Amnesia Schnüren kann man auch die Überdehnung deutlich erkennen (Verschleißindikator).

mfg
Ralf


----------



## Tino (23. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*



basslawine schrieb:


> Sieht so aus!
> Somit hast du beschlossen, dass Amnesia sich nicht signifikant dehnt, und AUS!
> 
> Wenn nur alles so einfach wäre!




75 er Dorsch auf die Seebrücke mit gehoben und mit dem Vorfach weiter geangelt.
Da hab ich nichts beschlossen ,nur mit meinen eigenen Augen gesehen.

War aber einfach ... das zu sehen. :q


----------



## Tino (23. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> also die Amnesia als Mundschnur kann ich nur max. 1 Woche verwenden, dann ist die hin und muss getauscht werden. Ich verstehe nicht, wie jemand mit der gleichen Schnur 15 Jahre lang fischen kann.��
> 
> Aber trotzdem nehme ich sie gern und andere Schnüre halten bei mir auch nicht länger.
> ...



Hallo Ralf 

Wo schrieb ich ,dass ich die GLEICHE Schnur , 15 Jahre lang nehme ?


----------



## basslawine (24. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*



Tino schrieb:


> 75 er Dorsch auf die Seebrücke mit gehoben und mit dem Vorfach weiter geangelt.
> Da hab ich nichts beschlossen ,nur mit meinen eigenen Augen gesehen.
> 
> War aber einfach ... das zu sehen. :q




Ah ja, die eigenen Augen, bekanntlich das Nonplusultra der Erkenntnis.
habe gerade jeweils genau 1m(+-1mm) Amnesia in 15lbs, 20lbs und 30lbs agesäbelt, dann mit den händen gedehnt (völlig unwissenschaftlich ohne waage, nur um die Hände gekringelt und so gut wies ging gezogen, somit blieben ca. 60cm belastete/effektive Strecke über).

Ergebnis:
30lbs 100cm -> 101 cm
20lbs 100cm -> 102 cm
15lbs 100cm ->103,5cm

Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass es ein Längung der Schnur gab?

_Ich baue Vorfächer  immer mit 0,75er hauptschnur, bei langen Mundschnurlängen (Nachläufer etc.), dünnen Mundschnüren und geclipten Montagen hatte ich schon Vorfächer, die nach nem Hänger nicht mehr passten (natürlich auch nicht perfekt gebaut da zu knapp geknotet). Seitdem ich die Mundschnur/Amnesia vorm verbauen vordehne, hat sich das erledigt.

Echt jetz, mit eigenen Augen gesehen!

Der Effekt ist definitiv vorhanden, je nach Kombination Hauptvorfachschnur, Mundschnurstärke und Mundschnurlänge wird er sich unterschiedlich stark auswirken.

Wohl denn, unfehlbarer Tino, gehabe er sich wohl!
_


----------



## basslawine (24. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> also die Amnesia als Mundschnur kann ich nur max. 1 Woche verwenden, dann ist die hin und muss getauscht werden. Ich verstehe nicht, wie jemand mit der gleichen Schnur 15 Jahre lang fischen kann.��
> 
> Aber trotzdem nehme ich sie gern und andere Schnüre halten bei mir auch nicht länger.
> ...



Moin Ralf,
wie erkennt man die Überdehnung bei farbiger Amnesia?
und was passierte in der Woche, nach der die Vorfächer durch waren (7x 12 Std. angeln mit Krautgang???).

Gruß Marco


----------



## angler1996 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*

Du vergisst was#h

 Knoten am Haken, knoten am Vorfach u.U. noch nen Knoten um irgendwelche Teile auf der Mundschnur an ihrem Platz zu halten,
 mindestens 2 Knoten- da haste jedes Mal schon gedehnt,
 ohne zusätzlich dranrum zu ziehen.
 Eine Rstdehnung gibt es in jeder Mono , egal welche

 Gruß A.


----------



## basslawine (24. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Du vergisst was#h
> 
> Knoten am Haken, knoten am Vorfach u.U. noch nen Knoten um irgendwelche Teile auf der Mundschnur an ihrem Platz zu halten,
> mindestens 2 Knoten- da haste jedes Mal schon gedehnt,
> ...



Ja, berechtigter Einwand, 
2 Knoten sind mind dabei, die ziehe ich allerdings nicht mit der kompletten Mundschnurlänge fest und normalerweise binde ich die auch nicht volle Pulle.
Nehme den Grinner für die Haken und clinch für den Wirbel an der Hauptschnur, zumindest der clinch wird dabei mit dem freien Ende zugezurrt, der grinner ist letztendlich ne Schlaufe, ist die zu, zieh (zumindest) ich nicht weiter.

Gehen wir also vom für Euch optimalen Fall aus, die Knoten werden mit der gesamten Mundschnurlänge  und 2/3 der Tragkraft zugezurrt! 
Siehe da; Amnesia dehnt sich anschließend doch nicht.

Lag ich wohl falsch, Sorry!;+

Gruß Marco


----------



## angler1996 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*

Alles gut#h
 Dicke Fische  und 
 Glück Auf an die Küste
 Gruß A.


----------



## Tino (24. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*



basslawine schrieb:


> Ah ja, die eigenen Augen, bekanntlich das Nonplusultra der Erkenntnis.
> habe gerade jeweils genau 1m(+-1mm) Amnesia in 15lbs, 20lbs und 30lbs agesäbelt, dann mit den händen gedehnt (völlig unwissenschaftlich ohne waage, nur um die Hände gekringelt und so gut wies ging gezogen, somit blieben ca. 60cm belastete/effektive Strecke über).
> 
> Ergebnis:
> ...




Was willst du eigentlich?

Von einem überdehnen bei einem Hänger war hier nie die Rede. 

Es ging darum , ob Ambesia als Mundschnur was taugt. Was sollen deine , am Thema völlig vorbei gemachten "Beweise".
Natürlich überdehnt bei einem Hänger JEDE Mono, dass ist doch nicht neu. 

Passt dir meine Antwort nicht, oder schrieb ich etwas, was du nicht nachvollziehen kannst.

Ja ich seh das mit meinen Augen.
Wenn ich solch einen grossen Dorsch auf ne Seebrücke hebe, und mein Haken der Mundschnur passt immer noch in den Clip des Vorfachs, sehe ich das. 

Für die nicht so intelligenten


Wenn der Haken der Mundschnur im Clip passt = nicht überdehnt

Wenn der Haken der Mundschnur nicht mehr im Clip passt = überdehnt 

Und das kann man tatsächlich mit eigenen Augen sehen , wenn nicht Basslawine, empfehle ich nen guten Optiker. 

In diesem Sinne , zerre mal weiter an deinen Schnüren rum , um irgendwas schreiben zu können.


----------



## degl (24. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*

Manchmal schon erstaunlich, wie auf einem Trööt rumgekaut wird.............wenn die Mundschnüre nicht mehr passen..........verkringelt sind.......der Haken stumpf ist oder abgebrochen...........ein Griff in die Vorfachtasche und das angeln geht weiter..........und alle Mono`s dehnen sich unter Last......teilweise bis zu 20%........das muß ich am Strand halt einkalkulieren............

Pers. bin ich jetzt auf die DAM-Tectan-Softleader in 0,45 gestossen........lässt sich super knoten, ist weich, neigt aber nicht zum kringeln.......und preislich echt gut#6

gruß degl


----------



## Tino (24. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*



basslawine schrieb:


> Ah ja, die eigenen Augen, bekanntlich das Nonplusultra der Erkenntnis.
> habe gerade jeweils genau 1m(+-1mm) Amnesia in 15lbs, 20lbs und 30lbs agesäbelt, dann mit den händen gedehnt (völlig unwissenschaftlich ohne waage, nur um die Hände gekringelt und so gut wies ging gezogen, somit blieben ca. 60cm belastete/effektive Strecke über).
> 
> Ergebnis:
> ...



Entweder du kannst nicht lesen oder du kannst das gelesene nicht umsetzen. 

Was du mit der Amnesia simulierst, ist ein gutsitzender Hänger.

Nur Frage ich mich,wer hat das gefragt ,oder wer hat in Frage gestellt,dass sich Amnesia bei einem mittelschwerem Hänger NICHT DEHNT???

Richtig  . . . nicht einer hier hat danach gefragt :vik:

Warum? Weil jeder Dussel weiß,dass sich ,egal welche Mono, sie sich bei solch einem Hänger überdehnt.

Ich hoffe du kannst mir noch folgen !?!?!?

Beim normalen Angeln und auch normalen Fischgrössen,überdehnt die nicht, oder warum angeln viele , einen Abend mit dem gleichen Vorfach???

Vielleicht bin ich auch der einzige der das an der Ostsee schafft.|supergri

In diesem Sinne,immer schön geschmeidig bleiben und nichts verdrehen.


----------



## Tino (24. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*



buttweisser schrieb:


> @basslawine
> 
> Bleib einfach ruhig und antworte nicht mehr. Du vertrödelst nur Deine Zeit und schädigst Deine Nerven mit Sachen, die es nicht wert sind. Ich würde Dir das gerne näher erklären, aber dann bekomme ich ne Abmahnung.
> 
> ...




Genau so sehe ich das auch und du scheinst ja auch solche Leuchte zu sein.

Wenn man nicht lesen kann oder völlig verkehrte Sachen miteinander vergleicht,sollte man einfach seinen Mund halten.

Noch mal,extra für dich 

...aber denn ist Schluss

Es wurde hier nicht gefragt ,WANN sich die Amnesia überdehnt.

Es ging darum ,ob sich Amnesia als Mundschnur eignet und das tut sie sehr wohl.

Von einem Hänger hat hier niemand gesprochen.


Ich hoffe ,das dass auch zu dir durchgedrungen ist,Buttweisser.

Wenn nicht... auch Latte.

Reingehauen


----------



## basslawine (25. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*



buttweisser schrieb:


> @basslawine
> 
> Bleib einfach ruhig und antworte nicht mehr. Du vertrödelst nur Deine Zeit .......


Naja,
klappt bei dir ja auch nicht immer|uhoh:!

@Tino: Alles fein, ich lass hier nur deine "ich klär euch hier mal auf"-Plattitüden nicht immer unkommentiert stehen!#h

 Ich hoffe, du erlaubst uns auch eine Meinung, ansonsten mach doch nen Blog auf, da gibts keine Kritik, und du gehst mir hier nicht auf den Zünder!

bis dann
Marco


----------



## basslawine (25. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*



degl schrieb:


> Manchmal schon erstaunlich, wie auf einem Trööt rumgekaut wird.............wenn die Mundschnüre nicht mehr passen..........verkringelt sind.......der Haken stumpf ist oder abgebrochen...........ein Griff in die Vorfachtasche und das angeln geht weiter..........und alle Mono`s dehnen sich unter Last......teilweise bis zu 20%........das muß ich am Strand halt einkalkulieren............
> gruß degl



Stimme Dir voll zu;
interessant finde ich aber den Begriff "überdehnt", der hier schon mehrfach aufgetaucht ist. Deshalb auch die ernstgemeinte Frage an Ralf, wie sich das äussert (gerade der Hinweis auf Farblich).
Ich benutze die Amnesia bei den meisten meiner Vorfächer, kann mit dem Begriff "Überdehnung" aber spontan wenig anfangen.
Da geht bei mir vorher der Haken oder (im ungünstigen Fall) der Schlagschnurknoten hopps!  
Bei einer 14lbs Hauptschnur und mind. 20lbs. Mundschnüren kann das fast nicht vorkommen.

Liege aber mglw. komplett falsch.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Tino (26. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Du begreifts absolut nix und so wird es immer bleiben, da helfen auch keine Pillen mehr.



Das ist alles???

Bißchen dünn,aber kennt man nicht anders


----------



## Tino (26. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*



basslawine schrieb:


> Naja,
> klappt bei dir ja auch nicht immer|uhoh:!
> 
> @Tino: Alles fein, ich lass hier nur deine "ich klär euch hier mal auf"-Plattitüden nicht immer unkommentiert stehen!#h
> ...



Ich kläre hier niemanden auf, ich schreibe nur meine gemachten Erfahrungen mit dieser Schnur.

Beim normalen angeln überdehnt ( sie ist dann länger als vorher)
die Amnesia bei meinen Vorfächern in keinster Weise. 
Welche Vorfächer ich nutze, schrieb ich auch. 

Nach 10 x rauswerfen passen die Haken immer noch einwandfrei in den Weitwurf-Clip. 

Dann wickelst du dir nen Meter Schnur um die Hände und zerrst an der rum ,um zu beweisen, dass sie länger wird. 

Natürlich wird sie dann länger , nur willst du hier zwei völlig verschiedene Sachen miteinander vergleichen. 

Normales angeln und einen zünftigen Hänger. 

Da frage ich mich , was das soll? 


Mir dann zu unterstellen , ich mach hier ein auf Erklär-Bär verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Angler9999 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*

Schmunzel Trööt hier, zudem noch immer Vollzitate. Meist schon daran zu erkennen......


----------



## buttweisser (26. März 2017)

*AW: Vorfachschnur zum Brandungsangeln*

Irgendwie hast Du Recht. Deswegen, habe ich mein getexte gelöscht.


----------

